# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Исповедь

## Rahat

Здравствуйте. Назовусь Рахат, это имя мне нравится. Мне 18 лет. Я читала много историй на подобных форумах, но сама пишу впервые. Многие удивляются, такая молодая, а уже не хочет жить. Да, не хочу. 
Ничего не обычного в моей жизни не было. В детстве я очень сильно любила своего отца. Но как только мы переехали в отдельный дом, он начал унижать меня. Называл дибилоидкой и другими не хорошими словами. Иногда без причины. Мне было обидно, хотелось плакать. Но отец запрещал мне. Говорил презрительно "фу, ты такая жалкая" или орал "не плачь!". Я помню, как пыталась сдержать слёзы. Это не приятно. 
В школу я пошла вся замызганная и зашуганная - идеальная жертва. Все ненавидели меня и не замечали. Иногда даже не здоровались. Как будто меня не существовало. У меня не было друзей. Иногда появлялись, потом уходили. И так всегда. 
Отец часто рассказывал о том, как мир опасен. Он часто бываю не в духе и говорил как было бы хорошо повеситься или застрелиться. Я его не понимала. Зачем говорить, можно же просто сделать? Моя мама в ту пору была мягкой и не противостояла ему. Мой отец был жутким тираном. Он был жалок с другими и отрывался на родных. Я много раз его "прощала", но кажется, так и не простила до конца. Сейчас он пришел к вере, якобы изменился, но внутри остался прежним. Мне кажется, он притворяется хорошим. Я его презираю, а потом говорю себя нельзя так с отцом. Он же воспитал тебя. Мама говорит, что он любит меня, но я не верю. Я не верю, что когда-нибудь сближусь с ним. Мне и не хочется. Мне хочется уехать куда-нибудь, чтобы не общаться с ним. Возможно я пожалею об этом когда-нибудь. 
В детстве были случаи сексуального насилия со стороны родственников, а именно двоюродных брата и сестры. Мне было любопытно и не приятно в то же время. Я чувствовала себя грязной и грешной. 
Я боюсь изнасилования. Очень сильно. Сейчас все мои страхи обострились и усилились. Я перестала выходить из дома и не хочу. Насчёт изнасилования. Какое-то время я смотрела не очень хорошие видео и сейчас боюсь наказания. Глупо наверно. 
Я ощущаю боли в сердце, хотя проблем с ним у меня нет, я обследовалась. У меня всегда где-то что-то болит, но стоит сдать анализы - все в норме. Я ненавижу боль. Раз в месяц у меня бывают адские боли. Однажды я чуть не умерла. Я начала терять зрение, слух. Думала конец. Было страшно, умереть вот так. 
Хотя сама я пыталась покончить с собой и не раз. Пила таблетки, но странно, выжила. Меня только трясло и все. Причём я делала это дважды. Пила таблетки сильные и очень много. Ничего. Пыталась спрыгнуть -  остановили. Первый раз я попыталась, когда мне было 14. Даже причины не было. Просто стало плохо. Резала вены, но это так, не серьёзно. Несколько раз было сильное желание прыгнуть под машину. Но я боялась за судьбу водителя, посадят ни в чем неповинного человека. В последнее время все чаще ловлю себя на мысли, что хочу выпить таблеток или отравиться. Думаю, что будет если родные увидят мой труп. 
Я сильно разочаровалась. У меня были высокие идеалы. Я верила, что смысл есть, что у меня есть предназначение, что существует справедливость. Сейчас я одна, со своими ненормальными мыслями, страхами и идеей самоубийства. 
Самое забавное, что сейчас все хорошо. Школа закончилась, в семье меня любят. Я очень хорошо лажу с мамой. Но не могу забыть прошлые обиды. Думаю, мои одноклассники сейчас наслаждаются жизнью, а я словно в аду. Мой персональный ад в моей собственной голове. Мой отец исправился, а я все ещё обвиняю его. Мой брат идиот и извращенец, и никто об этом не знает. 
Хочу это сделать, и боюсь. Не знаю, существует ли Бог. Иногда верю в него. Вдруг действительно ад... И там ад, и тут ад. 
Раньше мне запрещали плакать и когда мне хотелось плакать, я начинала задыхаться. Сейчас бывает задыхаюсь, думаю, я запрещаю себе дышать. Вечерами прошу Бога забрать мою душу во сне, быстро и безболезненно. Но когда смерть рядом, чувствую тревогу. Было бы хорошо будь после смерти ничего, темнота и отдых. Я устала от жизни. 
Мой психотерапевт сказал, что я сама себя загоняю. Может и так. С детства привыкла иного думать. Жизнь сложная, не привлекательная.
Я желала быстрой смерти, болезнь или сойти с ума. Сойти с ума так, чтобы попасть в психушку, но не трястись от страха и фобий.
Кажется, я действительно сошла с ума. ОКР. Я делаю все по три раза, зациклена на мелочах, зациклена на чистоте. У меня много страхов. Страх насилия, темноты, высоты. Страх боли. Я всего боюсь. И вместе с тем я агрессивна. Часто представляю, как нападаю на обидчика, выкалываю ему глаза, бью или что похуже делаю. Мне так спокойнее. Иногда кажется, что людей убивать начну, но вряд ли. Кишка тонка да и правильная я. 
Я ходила к психологам и психотерапевтам. Никто мне не помог. Они не воспринимают меня всерьёз. Возможно, потому что я им мало рассказывала. С мало знакомыми людьми я замкнута.
Моя мама помешана на какой-то программе связанной с работой с подсознанием. Кстати, благодаря ей у меня все обострилось. 
Я хочу, чтобы меня оставили в покое. Хочу свалить в Тибет. Смешно становится от таких мыслей. 
Я заставляю себя смеяться. Я давно уже не радуюсь и чувств не испытываю. Даже плачу редко, а раньше часто ревела. Мне все безразлично. Я жду свою последнюю каплю. 
Родители хотят отправить меня в Японию через полгода. Я учила японский в университете полгода, сейчас отчисляюсь. 
Меня все заколебало. Школа, универ, потом работа. И везде и всегда я вечно кому-то что-то должна. И вечно кому-то что-то от меня надо. Я хочу заорать и разнести все вокруг, чтобы меня увезли в психбольницу. Я хочу убить того, кто меня заденет. 
Мне надоело быть жертвой. Мне надоело жить в страхе. Мне надоело метаться, мне надоело все. Я так устала. В моей голове бесконечный монолог. Почему я так много думаю? Я хотела бы родиться тупой. Меня всегда волновали идиотские вопросы "в чем же смысл" и т.п. Я хочу быть беззаботной, иметь компанию друзей, иметь любимого человека, хобби. Все радуются жизни, почему я не могу?
Почему я должна страдать?!  Какая-то кучка идиотов, из-за них?! Почему мне так страшно, что я даже не хочу выходить на улицу. Я такая жалкая. 
Хотя мне нравится моя внешность, я не глупа, но то, что творится в моей голове меня убивает. Я не хочу жить и умереть не могу. Я уже не знаю, не верю, что мне помогут.
Раньше я хотела иметь рядом мудрого, взрослого человека, который мог бы дать мне совет. Кажется, моих душевных усилий уже ни на что не хватит. С каждым днем энергии все меньше. Она иссякнет. Может я заболею, может умру. Я хочу тишины и покоя, я хочу, чтобы меня поглотила тьма. Я не хочу ни рая, ни ада. Я не хочу рассуждать. Я устала. Что мне делать? 
Я пытаюсь выбраться, но проваливаюсь вновь. Я ничего не хочу.

----------


## June

А излагаешь мысли ты хорошо. И ты не злая на самом деле, о судьбе водителя беспокоишься. Надеюсь, станешь кому-нибудь хорошей женой.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Рахат привет! Почитал, в процессе жизни, такие вопросы как у тебя возникают у каждого человека. У каждого человека в тот или иной период жизни случаются какие-нибудь проблемы и травмы, в дальнейшем они и формируют нас, если мы с ними справляемся мы развиваемся дальше, иногда эти травмы мы несём через всю нашу жизнь, пока в определённый момент жизни всё становится на свои места, они как пазл складываются. Таким образом мы становимся теми кто мы есть, здесь и сейчас, в настоящий момент. Если мы не смогли справиться с этими задачами, у нас накапливается поток нерешенных задач, которые нас угнетают, напрягают и забирают жизненные силы. Это как забитая труба, по которой течет вода - жизнь, кран всё зажимает и зажимает, в итоге капелька к капельке идёт, и жизнь превращается в кошмар. Нужно убирать эти зажимы, нужно уметь радоваться, нужно ценить малое, а вместе с ним приходит и счастье, не нужно ни на кого смотреть, никому завидовать, у каждого своя жизнь и свои проблемы. Как ты правильно заметила у человека не только ад в голове, у него так же и рай. Если человек умеет правильно концентрироваться на том чтобы у него был рай, у него и будет рай, а для ада места не будет, рай - он как свет наполняет тебя. Хорошо что ты высказалась о наболевшем, тебе должно полегчать. Мне тоже хочется побывать на Тибете, хочется побывать и в других уголках этого мира. Не знаю успею ли я прийти к этому или нет. У меня в жизни тоже хватает своих проблем, и у меня тоже есть свои травмы, которые мешают мне жить. 
Ты хочешь иметь понимающих тебя друзей, хочешь близкого и родного человека. Это хорошее желание, и не отказывайся от них. А говоришь что ничего не хочешь ) Всё реально, хорошего тебе настроения, не грусти! Если тебе захочется порассуждать или поговорить, можешь смело мне писать в личку, может я смогу стать другом )

----------


## brusnika

18 лет, а уже столько всего пережила!
Возможно, в первой половине жизни было много плохого, а потом будет наоборот - много хорошего. Вообще жизнь полосатая, всегда плохо или всегда хорошо не бывает..

----------


## trypo

стандартная история пустоты.
выхода нет.

----------

